# Hope our TEXAS members are ok!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the tornados there are terrible!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yeah they are!! Ya'll better all start checking in!


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

they had some in dallas and the storm is heading east . batten down the hatchs and hold on boys and girls .. looking like rough spring night in east texas


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

The video they showed on the news is unreal. Semi trailers flying thru the air! Be safe guys/gals


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I'm alive, definetly need some prayers right now. Arlington area hit hard.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its all headed my way, not sure what time it'll get here, but I'll be at work. If it does make it this far down the other half and my daughter will most likely stay with family.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

people in north east texas watch out its coming or already there .. filthy i dont think yall are going to get tornados .. but just in case be safe


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope we don't, yall be safe too homie.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya'll hunker down. be safe.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

heres some videos









drove thru there after the fact....
easttexasmudder we prayin for yall up there, my wifes aunt lives up there,just off 287 
and I-20 area


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

wicked videos ,hope all are safe, check in guys


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

It didn't get near as bad down here as what the weatherman said......I'm beginning to really dislike him. 
Hope everybody else made it through the storm.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Did it cross I20 right there where the TA & Flying J are? The only things I remember in that area are the TA, the J, and down the road is Werner's terminal, and a truck stop across from it...

If there were that many trucks in one spot where it crossed 20, it had to be one of them.

I use to go to Hutchins all the time, Covenant has a terminal there.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

it didnt hit a truck stop it went over schnieder trucking yard... orange trucks and trailers everywhere .. we just got rain thunder and lightning .


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Tornado missed us by about a mile but we got hammered with the largest hail I have ever seen in person. Looked like bowlin balls fallin out of the sky.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I was watching the news yesterday and worried about everyone there. Hope you're all okay. Hugs to you all. :grouphug:

D


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

they shut the flying j down for awhile, well it was shut down when i went through there...went right between the j and kenworth dealer,


----------

